# öbür / başka / diğer



## FlyingBird

Can someone give me few examples with word 'öbür' please?

Also what would be difference between *öbür*, *başka* and *diğer*?

İs there any other word with same meaning?

çok teşekkürler


----------



## ancalimon

öbür - diğer: other ~ the other (example: Diğerini - Öbürünü istiyorum : I want the other)
başka: another (example: Onu başkasına ver : Give it to another person)


----------



## ketcapov

- Siyah saçlı olanın adı Ali.
- Şu mu?
- Hayır *öbürü(diğeri)*, onun yanındaki.

- Şu odada sen kalıcaksın.
- Burası mı?
- Hayır *öbür(diğer) *oda.

- Şu siyah saçlı olan Ali değil mi ?
- Hayır o *başkası*.

- En çok satılan modelimiz budur efendim.
- Bunlardan *başka *model yok mu acaba ?


----------



## FlyingBird

ketcapov said:


> - Siyah saçlı olanın adı Ali.
> - Şu mu?
> - Hayır *öbürü(diğeri)*, onun yanındaki.
> 
> - Şu odada sen kalıcaksın.
> - Burası mı?
> - Hayır *öbür(diğer) *oda.
> 
> - Şu siyah saçlı olan Ali değil mi ?
> - Hayır o *başkası*.
> 
> - En çok satılan modelimiz budur efendim.
> - Bunlardan *başka *model yok mu acaba ?


Can i ask why did you put 'ü' and 'i' suffixes in first sentences and why not in second one?

The same question for ancallimon:

 Diğer*i*ni - Öbür*ü*nü istiyorum


İkinize de teşekkür ediyorum


----------



## ketcapov

diğer*i* : the other *one*
öbür*ü*: the other *one*

Because there isn't a noun after the öbür. 

Öbürü is pronoun.


----------



## FlyingBird

tamam, teşekkürler 

Can i also ask why 'öbür gün' mean 'day after tomorrow' it sounds weird for me cause it should mean 'another day'?

okay i can understand 'öbür hafta' or 'öbür ay' or 'öbür yıl' but 'öbür gün' it mean just another day so why it couldn't be 'tomorrow' cause tomorrow is another day?

Also is it possible to use 'diğer hafta' or just 'öbür' in such situations?


----------



## ancalimon

"öbür gün" means "the other day" not "another day". See my reply above.

"başka bir gün" means "another day"


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> "öbür gün" means "the other day" not "another day". See my reply above.
> 
> "başka bir gün" means "another day"


My friend i don't see big difference between another and other.Maybe just my english suck


----------



## FlyingBird

İf i understood 'öbür gün' mean 'the other day' but what it have with 'day after tomorrow' or for example why 'öbür hafta' couldn't mean just 'next week'?

The same question for 'önceki gün' which mean 'day after yesterday' but it say only 'önceki' which could be also few days ago.


----------



## ancalimon

When you say another day, it can be any day. When you say the other day, it means a specific day.

So if you asked your friend "bugün sinemaya gidelim mi?" and he answers "öbür gün gidelim" it means "Let's go the other day (next day)"

The same can be said about "bu hafta - this week" , "öbür hafta - the other week"


----------



## LunarLord

Think of "*başka bir"* as a whole

Try to memorize it this way

 başka bir zaman / another time 
başka bir gün / another day 
etc.

Any other translation sounds somewhat weird other than "başka bir" for "another".


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> When you say another day, it can be any day. When you say the other day, it means a specific day.
> 
> So if you asked your friend "bugün sinemaya gidelim mi?" and he answers "öbür gün gidelim" it means "Let's go the other day (next day)"
> 
> The same can be said about "bu hafta - this week" , "öbür hafta - the other week"


Look this:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2707887


----------

